# Maddgoths Castle (Chapter 2)



## Evilhalfling (Nov 29, 2005)

_Undermountain - rock caves deep below waterdeep _

If the Ogre Magi of Blackrock cavern was right, the path to Maddgoth’s Castle is the first passage running north and east of Taurens Gate – 
that very gate now lies before you. 

You finished dealing with the Ogre yesterday and have fully recovered since then.  
The route to get here was a narrow trail over a deep crevice – careful climbing and trading back and forth of magical slippers was necessary, but there was no opposition.  Hopefully you will be able to find the Castle and return before the Harvest Feastival of Count Burke two weeks from now, you are the guests of honor after all. 

OOC: The tiger would have needed a lot of magical aid to get this far, so was most likely left behind – the journey took several hours.  



			
				 box text said:
			
		

> Tauren’s gate is an iron gate that appears to be jammed into the wide tunnel mouth here, behind a number of enclosing stalactites and stalagmites. There is no hinge on the gate, and scrapes along the rock floor and small bends in the gate itself show that it has been shoved into and out of place at least a few times in the past.



 You actually came from the passage to the north through a twisting fissure of rock barely 5’ wide, which had practically no visibility due to the bending of the passage.  There was a similar passage running east about 40 feet back up the passage you came from.   

The five of you have just entered a cave 40’ x 80' , the gate is to your east 40’ away.  The passage on the far side of the gate is 20' wide. The cave extends 40' to the west before ending.  A slightly wider passage 10' also leads south from the cave. 

Marching order? Light sources? Items in hand? Active magics?


----------



## Ion (Nov 29, 2005)

*Erik Barrow*
[SIZE=-2]Human Fighter 8 stats[/SIZE] 

[imagel]http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/dnd/erik-avatar.jpg[/imagel]
Erik steps into the cave, and takes a good look around.  If the coast looks clear, he takes a moment to relax, and stretch, a little stiff from all the careful climbing and tight spaces.  

"You know gentlemen, some part of me always thought _Taurens Gate_ was a metaphore," he says with a little laugh. "Do we shove 'er aside and push on through?" he asks as he sizes up the gate, looking for the best way to move it out of the way.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2005)

After a glance back to see that his brother Theobold made it up OK Konrad steps up to join Erik. The dwarf looks like he was born to such mountainous environs.

*"So we want to take care of this renegade wizard, but any homunculi may be transformed victims. What's a homunculi look like again?*"


----------



## zevon (Nov 30, 2005)

*Asher Faine*

Asher grins, stumbling into the cave behind the Dwarf but hesitates as he steps into the darkness.  "We can't all see in the dark you know..." he mutters and invokes a _Light_ spell, habitually reaching to scratch Khirsah behind her ears.  "Always did prefer the sunshine" Asher sighs and realizing it would be a while before he saw his feline friend, takes a sip of honey wine and offering a nip to his companions.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2005)

Being used to adventuring with his brother's glowing magical mace Konrad does not worry about the human's illumination spell. It was not the dwarf brothers' style to sneak around anyway. "*If it makes you more comfortable Asher then your light magic is welcome*."


----------



## zevon (Nov 30, 2005)

"Just a habit, I guess."  Asher mutters, resisting the urge to take a mortal pull on his honeywine.  "Gads, its big in here. This place..." Asher swallowed "...its been a while since I've left the Thicket."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 1, 2005)

Konrad watches the last two come into view. "*Any magics you want to use or are we ready to enter?*"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 1, 2005)

*Theobold Dwarven Cleric*

Theobold looks about, "Lead on Brother, I'll save the spells for when the action starts. I would like a sip of that wine though. All this climbing about has given me a thirst."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 1, 2005)

After taking a good luck swallow of druid wine, Konrad grabs the great gate by the edge with both hands and with a great effort pulls it open.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 1, 2005)

*Theobold Dwarven Cleric*

Theobold has a drink of wine and raises his crossbow in preparation for the excitement that so frequently follows his brother's rash actions.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 1, 2005)

After passing around the delicious skin of honey wine, Konrad steps up to the gate – unnoticed behind him an eye opens on one of the stalactites hanging *20’ feet above the floor. *



> As you examine the gate, something shifts almost inaudibly behind you and around you as the stony surroundings erupt in tentacles!




Surprise Round
A fleshy tentacle strikes out and latches onto Konrad dragging him 10 feet backward.  
Konrad – this thing has some kind of poison on its tentacles – good thing you’re a dwarf Unh! His brother’s crossbow goes of on reflex, the bolt skidding off the stony hide of the creature. 

It is 20’ ft behind the gate, between the rest of the group an Konrad, you are all close enough to be hit by tentacles. 

OOC: (hide 28, best spot 21)
Monster: 12 +11 =hit, Konrad’s fort 10+9= saves.   
Theo’s xbow 10 +8 =miss 
Initiatives:  Konrad 20, Theo 17, Stalactitie 16, Asher 11, Erik 10   Melkof: 5


----------



## Ion (Dec 2, 2005)

*Erik Barrow*
[SIZE=-2]Human Fighter 8 stats[/SIZE] 

[imagel]http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/dnd/erik-avatar.jpg[/imagel]
"What manner of fell beast is this?" Shouts Erik as he grips his mace in both hands and prepares to charge the beast.

[sblock]Erik would like to charge and attack the beast on his turn.  Which would give him +16 with his Giantbane Mace (1d8 + 7 /x2 + 2d6) (assuming it's not a giant.) and an AC of  14 until his next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## zevon (Dec 2, 2005)

Asher startles at the sight of Konrad being snatched across the cave floor and starts to move away from the creature to get a better look at their assailant.

"Now what 'ave we here?..."


[sblock]Asher is trying to move as far as he can from the creature (no more than 40 ft) and perform a Knowledge (nature) check (10 ranks + 4 ability mod + 2 synergy bonus)[/sblock]



edit- ooc, didn't see the stalactite in the init order at first- should wait until every creature/pc's ahead of me actions are before posting?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 2, 2005)

Eric [sblock] its 20' ft above the floor, hanging from the ceiling - you cant charge it.[/sblock] 

Melkof [sblock] you were having a visoin of the future - without flesh, without breath, only need. 
returning to the present - Now that is a roper - it is tough & mostly immune to magic, its tentecles can be sundered, but it will make more.
kn 4+17 =fmade [/sblock]

as to waiting to post.. the fights tend to run best if I post on the monsters turn - ie konrad and theo act, I announce the results of theirs and the monsters action, and then everyone reacts. you can post condtionals based on actions by other PCs, but normally its the monsters actions that will change the situation.  If you post now then I will announce the results of the monster and you have the chance to react or not to post, and your previously announced action will carry over to the next post.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 2, 2005)

*Theobold Dwarven Cleric*

Theobold lets the crossbow clatter to the floor and reaches to the wand sheath to take out a crystaline wand and point it toward the stony creature. He shouts the dwarven word "Kamdil" meaning 'light of buring hot metal' and a beam of intense light streaks from the wand. "Brother, I'll cook this stone egg and you can crack it."

OOC: Use wand of searing light ranged touch attack at +7   Note: Theobold has the effects of a freedom of movement spell from his travel domain.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2005)

Whackity, whackity, whackity.

Konrad unleashes a Flurry of Blows on the tentacle that is latched onto him. 

Flurry +11/+11/+6 unarmed 2d6+5 magic


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2005)

"*All right beastie, you'll find out what a mistake it is to grab a Stonefist*!"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 2, 2005)

*Round 1 part 1*

Theo’s wand blazes ineffectually against the creature’s rocky hide. 
Konrad punches at the rubbery tentacle snapping it with his second blow. The tentacle does not appear to make fighting more difficult at all. 

Six more tentacles shoot out hitting everyone, before Asher has a chance to run.  Everyone feels the tentacles trying to draw strength away from them – but all manage to fight it off, Asher only by the slimmest of margins.  
The tentacle that hits Theo wraps around his neck for an instant, before sliding harmlessly away.  
Melkof is missed by the first tentacle, but hit by a second one. 
Everyone but Theo is dragged forward, with Konrad is directly below the thing.
_A fanged mouth opens and closes on the trunk of the Stalactite, and drool drips from it. _

All: 
[Sblock] Theo 9+7=hit (SR 12+ failed)
Konrad 19vs26, 17vs13 (13dmg), 

Monster attacks: Konrad 28, Theo nat 20,(Lucky Bastard) Asher 20, Erik  21, Melkof 13miss and 15  
Fort Saves: Konrad 20, Asher 18, Erik 22, Melkof 20 [/sblock]
Initiative Order: Asher 11, Erik 10, Melkof 5, Konrad 20, Theo 17, Stalactite 16 

Asher [sblock] your saves should all be 1 point higher, you must have upgrade you cloak to +2 after figuring saves.  If I used +9 you would be immobilized 
Its not a natural animal, fey, plant, or undead - so your knowledges dont cover it. If you had more exp underground you might be familiar with it. [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2005)

"*Hah!*" Konrad will continue to batter the other rubbery tentacles with flurry of blows as the others are now within his reach.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 2, 2005)

*Theobold Dwarven Cleric*

Theobold curses under his breath in Dwarven and raises the wand once more and calls upon its magic.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2005)

If not to late to change my action Konrad will grab one of the tentacles (improved grab+15 grapple) and try to yank the beastie down into melee range.


----------



## Ion (Dec 2, 2005)

*Erik Barrow*
[SIZE=-2]Human Fighter 8 stats[/SIZE] 

[imagel]http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/dnd/erik-avatar.jpg[/imagel]
"We don't want to come to you, you ugly bugger, but you can come to us!"



[sblock] I'm all for grabing a tentacle and pulling this thing down.  If I can help Konrad (grapple +11) I would like to try.  Or if I act before him, I'll give it a tug anyways.[/sblock]


----------



## zevon (Dec 2, 2005)

Asher closes his eyes and attempts to focus on the pertinent green for aid.


[sblock] I attempt to cast guidance on Erik...If I am not in touch range then I attempt to Wild Shape (large) into a carniverous ape and attempt to break free.[/sblock]

*edited to actual animal, sorry about the mix-up, still learning.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 5, 2005)

"*I know you want to use those big teeth, so come on down here you lurking, ambushing, ugly coward*!" Konrad says as he strains to yank the monstrous beast from its clinging perch.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 6, 2005)

Asher casts a spell and Erik feels more confidant.  He and Konrad both pull together on the rubbery tentacles, and the creature strains against them but remains attached to the ceiling.  Theo’s wand blazes again – to no effect.  The creature seems nearly immune to magic. Melkof knowing his magic is useless – will rummage through his back pack and fling a vial at the creature – The vial bursts open an the stalactite begins to burn fiercely – the burning oil drips down, but has cooled by the time it splatters on Erik and Konrad

 Konrads pulling does keep him from being dragged into the air, partially thanks to his dwarven stability, while Erik is hauled up into the air and is now dangling 10 above the ground. Asher and Melkof are now directly below the beast, standing next to Konrad. 
 Erik - the creatures maw opens and closes hungrily as you are drawn towards it.  


[Sblock]
Melkof 7+5 hit (dmg 5+2= 7)
Konrad  hit 15, Erik 14 hit Grapple  - 11+18= 29, Stactite 15+18= 33  
_2nd attempt  - Konrad 12+13 vs 15+18 fails. _
Theo 9+7 hit (SR nat 20 failed)
Str checks to resist drag Konrad 21, Erik 13 
Stalactie @ -7hp 
[/sblock] 
Initiative Order: Asher 11, Melkof 5, Erik 21, Konrad 20, Theo 17, Stalactite 16


----------



## Endovior (Dec 6, 2005)

ooc: Damnation, didn't notice this had started.  Ah, well, my fault entirely.

_Curses... I can't rely on Alchemical Fire to fight this thing, I don't nearly have enough of it... how can you beat what is immune to your power?  Ahh, of course... indirectly._

Melkolf summons a Swarm of Bats into the space occupied by the Roper.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2005)

*Theobold Dwarven Cleric*

Theobold shakes his head, "looks like this is gonna be harder than I thought." He slips the wand back into its sheath and raises his holy symbol while chanting a prayer to his god. 

OOC: Fly spell on self. Next round he plans to fly up and attack with his Aspergillum (+9/+4 Melee, +1 Heavy Mace, 1d8+1, 20/x2). I'll be traveling tomorrow and likely won't get to post until late.


----------



## zevon (Dec 7, 2005)

Asher closes his eyes and a brief vision of a perceptive breeze spins through his mind as he seeks assistance from the Green once again.

[Sblock]
Asher casts Summon Nature's Ally II.  A small wind elemental in the vicinity of the Roper.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ion (Dec 9, 2005)

*Erik Barrow*
[SIZE=-2]Human Fighter 8 stats[/SIZE] 

[imagel]http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/dnd/erik-avatar.jpg[/imagel]
Dangling in midair, Erik shouts to the rest of the adventurers.  "I don't think this plan is working very well.  How the hell are we going to hurt this thing?"

[sblock]If the creature drags Erik close enough, he'll attack it with everything he's got, if it leaves him dangling in mid air, he'll try and attack the tentacle holding him above the ground in an attempt to get free[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Dec 9, 2005)

Konrad again tries to pull the beast down.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 9, 2005)

*Round 2 & 3 *
Asher and Melkof cast, and a swarm of bats covers the creature, Asher continues praying as both are dragged upward to dangle 10’ ft off the floor, just below the swarm. 
Konrad pulls again, maintaining his place on the floor, but the creature doesn’t budge. 
Theo pulls out his mace and begins to hover off the floor, a persistent tentacle still trying vainly to hold him.  The Stalactite pulls Erik upward, biting him once as he is pulled close and then settling down to seriously chew on him.  Wounded, Erik lays into the thing, as the bats bite at both of them.  The creature looks wounded - but still has lots of fight left. 

A disturbance of air can be seen behind the Creature, two pin pricks of green light look first to asher and then turn to focus on the Stalactite.

OOC: [sblock]
Fire 4 dmg. 
Asher concentration 8 +12 =20
Konrad 8+16 vs 9+18, Str check 21
Monster vs Erik AoO bite 27, attack 21 dmg 10+17 
Swarm saves Erik 23, (1dmg) monster 18 (4dmg), Erik attacks: 21 miss, 25 (14 dmg) 
Monster @-29hp ; Erik @ -28hp
[/sblock] 

Initiative Order: Asher/elemental 11, Melkof 5, Konrad 20, Theo 17, Stalactite 16, Erik 15


----------



## Endovior (Dec 10, 2005)

Melkolf, noting the attempts to pull the thing down, discreetly moves out of the way... while maintaining concentration on his summoned bats.  He knows that this one spell indicates victory... the bleeding caused by their attacks ensure such, if nothing else.  All he needs to do now is keep out of the way.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 10, 2005)

Melkof - you and Asher are hanging 10' off the ground. I suppose you could swing back and forth....  or ready an action to do so...


----------



## Endovior (Dec 12, 2005)

ooc: ah, hell.  didn't catch that.  in that case... he doesn't move.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2005)

Konrad will shift tactics and try climbing up the tentacle to reach the beast instead.


----------



## zevon (Dec 14, 2005)

Asher peers intently at the disturbance in the air, attempting to relax despite dangling dangerously high above the floor and spoke, "Help."  

[sblock]
Asher instructs the elemental to attack the roper.
[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 14, 2005)

*Round 3 & 4 *
The Elementals fists bounce harmlessly off the big creature but it causes a distraction.
The bats bite _Erik and the creature_  indiscriminately. Konrad begins climbing and is pulled up as well, past Asher and Melkof and into the bat swarm.  The Creature bites him as he closes the last few feet. He is off balance and his free hand is unable to connect.  Theo comes flying up and slams his mace into the thing.  Erick bashes it twice, and it rocks a little, biting him hard in return.  

The whole party is either dangling below or clustered around the base of the stalactite, pounding away at the stony creature, but Erik is looking bad. 

OOC: [sblock]
Elemental 22miss
Swarm saves Erik 25 (2dmg ), monster 19(3dmg)  
Konrad Climb 28, attack 18miss 
Monster: AoO vs Konrad 29(12dmg)  
Theo charges 24 hit(6dmg) 
 Bitting Erik 18 hit (10dmg) 
Erik 31+2(12dmg) , 22+2 flank(9dmg)  

Wounds: Erik@-40hp, Konrad@-12hp, monster@-47hp
[/sblock] 

Initiative Order: Asher 11, Melkof 5, Konrad 20, Theo 17, Stalactite 16, Erik 15


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2005)

*Theobold Dwarven Cleric*

Theobold draws back his mace for another blow, but seeing Erik's condition he checks the blow. He calls upon the power of Marthammor Duin in a strong voice praying for healing on his companion. 

OOC: Trade out searing light for cure serious wounds healing 3d8+8. Concentration +13 assuming the bats make a check necessary.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 15, 2005)

Konrad hooks his legs onto the beast and begins to pummel it mercilessly now that it is within his reach.

Flurry of blows.


----------



## Endovior (Dec 17, 2005)

ooc: Zuh?  The swarm's only big enough to cover the Roper's space... it shouldn't be attacking us unless we're in the same space as the Roper.  That being said, if the bats are indeed attacking us, Melkolf ceases concentration.  He will pull out some acid, and carefully apply it onto the tentacle holding him.  If not, he containues mantaining concentration.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 17, 2005)

ooc: right- bats are still biting Erik as he has been pulled close - everyone else is fine.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 19, 2005)

Konrad's powerful blows rain upon the tentacled beast. "*Attack us will you*?" Wham! "*I'll show you who's King under the Mountain*" Wham! "*Filthy cave vermin*!" Wham! Wham!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 20, 2005)

Konrad tries to hook his legs firmly around the creature but has trouble finding purchase, but gets a solid blow in as he grunts *“Filthy cave vermin!” * 
Theo touches Erik to heal him.  The Stalactite bites Erik once more, then Erik slams his mace home twice more. 

The creatures mouth falls open, and the tentacles fall limp.  They all release at once, dropping everyone who was being held to the floor.  Konrad was prepared and using the creatures own body, he flips rightside up and slides down one of the tentacles to land softly on the floor.  There is a loud hum and Melkof lands on his feet as well. 

Blood drips slowly from the creature, but it still seems attached to the ceiling.  
As you watch it seems to teeter above you as if it on the verge of falling….

OOC: [sblock]
- making assumptions - 
Elemental: 12miss
Bats saves: creature 27(5dmg), Erik 19 (2dmg) 
Konrad (climb) 3+16=19 – only one attack possible – 30(8dmg) 
Theo heals 22 dmg 
Stalactite vs Erik:  23 (15dmg) 
Erik 32 (13dmg ) + 28 (11dmg)
Konrad tumble 24 
Falling: Erik 8dmg(-43total), Asher 1dmg, _Melkof 0 dmg,-1psp _

check OC thread for more.
[/sblock]


----------



## Endovior (Dec 20, 2005)

Melkolf does not take damage from falling.  Instead, he manifests Catfall.  Upon hitting the ground, he RUNS.  (Manifests Catfall as an Immediate Action, Runs as a Full-Round Action)


----------



## Voadam (Dec 20, 2005)

Konrad will grab someone who fell and drag them out from under the beast before it falls on them.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2005)

*Theobold Dwarven Cleric*

OOC: Any chance Theo can grab Erik and ease him to the ground? He's already within easy reach.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 20, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Any chance Theo can grab Erik and ease him to the ground? He's already within easy reach.




OOC: You did have to sheath the mace to cast, so you have a chance. (rolls a 9) 

Theo grabs at Erik, but is not fast enough to prevent his fall.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2005)

*Theobold Dwarven Cleric*

Cursing his own ineptatude, Theobold hurries back to the ground to render aid to the wounded. He pulls different wand and starts to check on the wounded. 

OOC: First, check the wounded then use the wand to Cure Light Wounds, or more spells if there are serious injuries.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 21, 2005)

Konrad pulls the stunned Erik to safety, and Asher follows, healing him somewhat. 
Melkof takes off running back up the north hallway stopping at a junction / bend in the hallway.  After five charges from Theo’s wand Erik is mostly recovered (-3hp) 

The living stalactite crashes to the ground with a sound like a cave in. 
The path to Maddgoth’s Castle is the first passage running north and east of Taurens Gate – That very gate still lies before you. 
There is no hinge on the gate, and scrapes along the rock floor and small bends in the gate itself show that it has been shoved into and out of place at least a few times in the past.  
It looks like it could be forced open, and the Meadthicket Irregulars do not lack in strength. 


OOC: [sblock]
Asher – heals Erik:  10hp using his Cure Light Wounds. 
non-combat healing will always do 5 hp per die. 
If Theo wants to use less or more than 5 charges let me know.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2005)

*Theo*

"We may as well move on." He turns toward the gate. "Think we can move it?"  

[sblock]Five charages if fine. I'll edit the character sheet now.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Dec 21, 2005)

Konrad nods his head and once again strides up to haul open the gate through a massive physical exertion.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 22, 2005)

Konrad forces the gate with a mighty heave.  It scrapes loadly and groans in protest.  The cavern behind it is long and wide, you travel along it in your accustomed marching order, until you reach a rockfall.  



			
				box text said:
			
		

> Moving over a partially-obstructing rockfall, you find a cavern beyond that is nearly half-filled with skeletal remains and broken, shattered weaponry that cover the entire floor. The air is still, like nothing has disturbed this place for centuries, and your feet stir small clouds of dust in the air. As you move a little closer into the room, a formerly immobile Breastplate with a horrible rend across its center rises from the pile of the dead!
> 
> A ghostly male form fills out the rest of its body, and it rushes toward you, hands outstretched, and it wails,
> “You must help me! You have to give me aid! On the holy right hand of Tyr, YOU MUST HELP ME!.




Erik [Sblock] I missed your ring of feather falling give me a nudge next time.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2005)

*Theobold Dwarven Cleric*

Theobold raises his holy symbol and calls upon the might of his deity to repel this undead wretch.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 23, 2005)

Konrad's face snarls in distaste at the sight of a dead soul unnaturally trapped and bound to this world. "*What do you want spirit*?"


----------



## Endovior (Dec 24, 2005)

Melkolf returns from where he had run off to, albeit somewhat slower then he departed.  Noting the ghost, he readies for combat, his Dorje of Mind Thrust in his right hand, and his Mirror of Suggestion in the left.  He holds out the mirror towards the ghost like a warding charm, such that the ghost, if it advances within 30 feet, will see it's reflection, and thus be affected by a suggestion.  The suggestion therin is "I suggest that you remain calm, and not attack myself or my companions."

That being said, he speaks out to the ghost.

"Back, spirit!  I will aid if I can, but I shall not risk myself until I am certain of your intentions."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 28, 2005)

“Praise be, a cleric of Moridan, you must help me.”  He approaches to within 20 feet and stops, completely ignoring the mirrors command.  After one look at Konrad’s sneering face he focuses on the others.   
“My name is Tringol the Hearty, servant of Tyr. My skeleton is lost somewhere in these bones.  It must be recovered and reassembled, without burial in the hall of heroes I will be trapped here forever.  Surely such valiant heroes as yourselves would not leave me here in need.”

[sblock] Konrad’s diplomacy (8-2); Melkof 11+0 ; Theos Turn 4+ 4 =8 (7hd)
Mental effects have no effect on undead. 
I was going to penalize K’s diplomacy by 2, then checked his stats – oh that’s just good RP. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2005)

*Theobold*

"I for one would help you find rest Tringol servant of Tyr."  Theobold keeps his holy symbol in hand, but adopts a less threating in posture.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 10, 2006)

*Post Crash Recap:*

After helping the lost paladin the Meadthicket irregulars continued through a cavern filled with heat draining mold and undead.  The group then found the Maddgoths castle - a small floating castle within an emerald field.  

There were other passages and the group decieded to explore before approaching the castle directly.  To the north the group found a weakness in Mystra's weave where magic failed.  A tribe of trolls was found in a protected cavern and overcome, the last troll slain as it tried to climb from the pit.  The Cavern extends south once past the pits at the entrance it contains large idol and a huge nest of sticks, big enough for several trolls to have come out of. 

Asher and Melkof were attacked by a gelatinous cube and Erik was paralized when came to help. The paralysis lasts less than a minute and the wounded group takes stock.  Do treasures or more dangers await within the trolls lair? 

the Meadthicket Irregulars regroup standing in a small cave at the edge of the magic dead area.

OOC:  damage taken

```
Erik     Konrad    Melkof    Asher     Theo
9       -             2      -          4   Before trolls 
-9       11    				     Trolls 
35        12
-35       21
18                  
2                      7                     Cube  
(20)     (44)        (9)              (4)   Totals
```

OOC Treasure:
Theo? Bag of Holding:  3,787 gp, 6 gems, 
3 darts (10” long with weighted heads)

The flask Melkof picked up seems to contain some sort of milky fluid containing small black flecks. 

The necklace Konrad picks up has 2 small and 2 large beads attached to it, with several others missing.
Rogues Gallery 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=157715


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2006)

*Theobold*

OOC: Nice recovery EH, I was expecting it to take a lot longer for games to get back on track. 

Theobold turns to his companions. "I think we should consider a rest before venturing back into the troll's lair. Several of us are wounded and I'm not sure I can restore you all even with all my remaining spells."


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2006)

*Erik*

Erik nods at Theo's words. "I could certainly use a bit of rest," he says. "A rest and a brew are the traditional way to celebrate the death of trolls, at least in Nesme. Erik gives his companions a grim smile.


----------



## Endovior (May 10, 2006)

Melkolf shrugs.

"Fair enough.  Pick a place to set up camp, and I'll ward it for us."


----------



## D20Dazza (May 11, 2006)

"And I'll see what I can do about a brew" Asher says as he joins the others "Although I didn't equip myself for the hazards we have encountered and have had to use some of my best as bombs" he mutters as he drops his pack and rifles in it for his strongest drink.


----------



## Voadam (May 11, 2006)

Konrad stomps around walking off the pain from his deep slashes. *"!@#$@#$ trolls."* his body adjusts to his will as he says to himself that its not that bad.

ooc monk healing 16 points.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 12, 2006)

The five of you retreat for a long rest into one of the dead end passages off the small cave, out of sight from the wider passages.  You spend time sharing old stories and drinking a bit of Ashers best.  
It looks like Erik and Theo have to share food, while Melkof does without, long practice allows Asher and Theo to bind and clean your remaining wounds. 

The rest cycle is peaceful except for a single stirge that happens by while Melkof is on guard.  

OOC: Theo your remaining spells heal 5 hp per die, and everyone heals double lvl while resting. 
reset spells by posting day 2 spells in RG thread.  
Melkof how are you dealing with the nusince insect?


----------



## Endovior (May 12, 2006)

It depends.  If Melkolf is on an earlier watch (before resting) he'll cast Fireball.  No sense letting a good spell go to waste.

If Melkolf is on a later watch (after resting), he'll use his Mirror of Suggestion (Stirges aren't very intelligent, but they aren't mindless, and can thus be affected).  His suggestion is as follows:

"I can destroy you with a thought.  Flee, and find weaker prey."


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2006)

With the healing from rest we should have more than enough. If I recall correctly Theobold has at least two Cure Lights at 10 each, two Cure Moderates at 18 each, one cure serious at 23 and one cure critical at 28 as well as a couple more from cure minors. That should put everyone back to full with spells to spare. Theobold will pray for the spells listed in the RG tomorrow.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 13, 2006)

Other people are woken briefly by a huge blast of fire.  After Melkofs assurances they go back to resting.  
the rest of the time passes without incident, and everyone feels helathy in the morning. 
Are you headed back to search the trolls chamber, the narrow passage leading least of the castle or assulting the Castle itself ?


----------



## Scotley (May 13, 2006)

*Theobold*

Having completed his prayers, Theobold addresses the others. "I think we should go back to that foul troll nest."


----------



## D20Dazza (May 13, 2006)

"I agree Theobold" Asher says as he readies himself for the day ahead.


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2006)

*Erik*

Erik nods his agreement, and readies himself for the day's adventures.


----------



## Endovior (May 13, 2006)

Melkolf closes his spellbook, and looks up.

"If you're going back to the dead-mana area, do note that I will not be joining you... I'll stay outside as before."


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 15, 2006)

box text  said:
			
		

> This is another large, irregular cavern. The floor is a mixture
> of stone and tightly packed dirt. The ceiling and floor
> are lacking stalagmites and stalactites. Near the center of
> the area is a gigantic idol carved from what appears to be a
> ...





You (leaving Melkof behind) tramp into the large cave, avoiding the large obvious pits neat the entrance.  One side of the lopsided sphere is still open where the trolls broke it open the day before. To the east is the sound of trickling water, a small spring flows along one side of the cavern before vanishing into a hole. 

OOC: between Theo and time everyone is fully healed the next morning.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 15, 2006)

Asher moves cautilousy towards the sphere, paying attention to both the floor and what lies ahead.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2006)

*Erik*

Erik also moves cautiously toward the sphere, torch in one hand and mace in the other. His eyes dart about constantly, looking for any signs of danger.


----------



## Scotley (May 15, 2006)

*Theobold*

Joining the others with a mace in one hand and a torch in the other, Theobold moves cautiously, careful to avoid the pits. Pointing at the sphere he says, "Are we going go into that 'nest' or maybe just try to pull it apart?"


----------



## Endovior (May 15, 2006)

As the others leave, Melkolf begins the process of identifying the potion he picked up earlier.  Before he starts, though, he writes a short message in Common, Draconic, Goblin and Undercommon, pinning it to the wall outside the cave with Prestidigitation.  It reads "Busy casting powerful magic.  Disturb me at your extreme peril.  -Maddgoth"

Hoping that lie will throw off any potential guards, he retreats further into the cave, he puts an Alarm spell a bit further in, so that anyone entering the cave will trigger an audible alarm... another precaution.  Melkolf sits at the back of the cave, in a position where he can observe any potential intruder.  Then, he begins his concentration.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 16, 2006)

The Nest thing is huge - at least 60' across and it smells terrible.  Broken sticks, cloth, rocks and troll  are its major components.  Peering through the opening Asher's light gleams off a handfull of gold coins.  It is honeycombed with small holes and passages - crawl spaces for trolls, but large enough to be merely uncomfortable for you.  

Aside from the bubbling of the brook the cavern is quiet and still.


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2006)

*Theobold*

"Gods that smells horrible. Do we go in?"


----------



## Voadam (May 16, 2006)

"*Aye. Filthy beasts*." Konrad steps in checking things out.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2006)

*Erik*

"It's like my da' always said, the only good troll is a dead troll. And even then, they're foul smelling beasts." Erik keeps his weapons at the ready as he helps search the great wooden sphere.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 17, 2006)

Asher stands at the entrance to the sphere playing his light over the inside so his friends can search.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2006)

*Theobold*

Theobold follows the others in doing his best to avoid the troll dung. "There better be something good in here."


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 22, 2006)

> "There better be something good in here."




There is but it takes a while to find it -


> the troll holes are squalid messes, giving new meaning to
> the word repulsive. It will require an hour to find and
> search them all. If this is done a total of 2,376 gp in various
> small coins and gems.



The strangest find is a knights helmet, the moveable visor has no visable holes, instead it is a single piece polished to a mirror-like sheen. 

A search of the rest of the room reveals little of interest.  The Idol seems old and not recently used, while Asher notes a fish in the small stream on the east side of the cavern.  (you could probably catch some if you worked at it) 

Melkof - the ruse seems to work as you are not disurbed.  The potion is a potion of reduce - the normal limtation of person does not seem to apply.  It can be drunk or thrown at a target.


----------



## Endovior (May 22, 2006)

Melkolf is duly impressed, and keeps the potion... 

(the others should be back by the time he's finished, though)


----------



## D20Dazza (May 22, 2006)

"Come on people. We should get back to Melkolf. Grab the booty and let's make haste" Asher says in a stage whisper.


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2006)

*Theobold Dwarven Cleric*

Theobold exits the nest and proceeds to use the stream to clean up a little. In response to Asher's rushing him he asks, "Is that your usual strategy with women Asher?" With a brief chanted prayer and a mystical pass with his holy symbol, the cleric checks the helment for magic.


----------



## Voadam (May 22, 2006)

Konrad guffaws at his brother's friendly gibe and dunks his head into the cold stream then proceeds to scrub off the troll nest grime.


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2006)

*Erik*

Erik follows Konrad's lead, washing off the grime of the troll lair in the cold waters of the stream. Feeling much refreshed, he shakes his head like a dog, sending droplets of water spraying about.

"So, where to now?"


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 23, 2006)

Since there seem to be no other exits from the troll cave, you hall the 25 lbs of coins and treasure back to the small cave.  Theo finishes his prayer there, and the helmet does prove to have an aura of abjuration magic.  (Theo is still carrying the helmet tucked under one arm) 

Melkof you finished a minute or two before your friends returned. 

As for other areas to explore there is another small passage leading east from from the great cavern, that contains the floating castle.  The cavern also continues out of sight to the south.


----------



## Endovior (May 23, 2006)

In that case, Melkolf takes and pockets the note before they arrive, and heads off with them.

"A helmet with an aura of transmutation?  Hmm... that's odd... I can only think of one magic helmet that might have such an aura... and that is the infamous Helm of Opposite Alignment.  I strongly recommend that nobody wears that helmet until I have a chance to examine it."


----------



## D20Dazza (May 23, 2006)

"Consider the helmet unworne" Asher says backing away from the item with his fingers crossed before him, a look of mock horror on his face  "Perhaps it's one of those opposite sex helmets? I once heard a story about a barbarian man turning into an Amazon!" he says with a giggle.


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2006)

*Theobold Dwarven Cleric*

"It is abjuration, not transmutation magic that the helment contains." He ponders. "Of course someone might have placed a gender bending helment in the magic dead area on purpose to prevent its power..." Looking at the helment. "I'm thinking of trying this thing on, how would you feel about having a twin sister brother?" 

OOC: Theobold intended to use the spell after he was out of the magic dead area if I didn't make that clear.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2006)

*Erik*

"Tell me Theo," says Erik with a grin, "Would we even be able to tell the difference between a dwarven man and dwarven maid?"


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2006)

*Theobold Dwarven Cleric*

"Indeed not friend Erik, dwarven maids carefully conceal their virtue from lascivious humans such as yourselves." With a wistful grin he adds, "ah but when the fake beards and mail come off, oh my what a glorious spectacle." A wink to his brother suggests he may not be entirely forthcoming in his comments.


----------



## Endovior (May 23, 2006)

ooc: oops... misread that...  

Melkolf shakes his head.

"Ahh, I mistook that aura.  I'm still thinking about this potion... it's really quite an interesting thing.  Someone managed to create a potion of Reduce Monster, that can be used offensively... an interesting and unheard of feat of magic.  I shall have to study this further... the fact that this is possible opens up a whole new chain of possibilities..."


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2006)

"*And don't be getting any bright ideas Erik if he does turn into Theoboldia. The human proclivity to interbreed with anything that speaks is well known. The fairbeards of the Stonefists are not for you, no matter how much of Asher's brew you imbibe or offer us*."


----------



## D20Dazza (May 24, 2006)

"A wedding!" Asher hiccups as he takes a swig from a clay bottle that he has dug from within his pack "I love a wedding, always brings a tear to my eye. Great excuse for a drink as well"


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2006)

Erik smiles at his companions. "I'll make note to stay away from any dwarven females we happen across, so that they aren't smitten by my charms. Unless of course, it is Theoboldia here after he tries on that helmet."


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2006)

*Theoboldia? Dwarven Cleric*

"I have every confidence that my brother here will defend my honor should I experience a change in gender." With that, Theobold removes his own helment and tries on the new one.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 24, 2006)

The helmet slides over your face - the mirrored visor is nearly transparent from the inside.  Everything looks slightly darker (-1 to spot checks), the helmet seems to have no other obvious powers, and yes it comes off easily.  You feel basically the same as before you put in on.

Examining it closely a name seems to be inscribed into the back - possibiliy Rayben? its a little hard to read.


----------



## Voadam (May 24, 2006)

"*Theoboldia?"*


----------



## D20Dazza (May 25, 2006)

"Are there any intricacies I should know about with regard dwarf weddings?" Asher ponders as he watches Theo don the helmet, without growing breasts "Well perhaps there won't be one" he says as he watches Theo remove the helmet with no obvious side-effects.


----------



## Rhun (May 25, 2006)

*Erik*

"That's a damn shame," says Erik, still grinning widely. "I was really looking forward to seeing a dwarven maid."


----------



## Voadam (May 25, 2006)

"*Anything obvious Theo*?"


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2006)

*Theobold Dwarven Cleric*

"Nothing obvious and thank the Gods, I'm still a man. It seems to dim the light somewhat, perhaps it is useful to some foul light hating underdark creature? We'll have to study it further."  He shurgs, "We may as well continue our exploration."


----------



## Endovior (May 26, 2006)

Melkolf frowns in concentration.

"I seem to remember hearing about an item like that... it protected against gaze attacks, as I recall.  Would you care to put it on again, so I can test that theory?"


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2006)

"Oh, no," says Erik jokingly, "Melkolf is going to give you the evil eye..."


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2006)

*Theobold Dwarven Cleric*

Holding the helment, Theobold asks, "How fieresome is your gaze attack?"


----------



## Endovior (May 28, 2006)

Melkolf shakes his head.

"It's nothing major... just a mind-control effect... a suggestion.  It works when someone sees their reflection in my mirror.  I'd have you do something innocuous, like walk across the room or some such."


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2006)

*Theobold*

Putting the helment back on, Theobold says, "okay let's give it a try."


----------



## D20Dazza (May 29, 2006)

"Perhaps you could have him pretend to be a dwarf maid?" Asher whispers to Melkolf with a wicked gleam in his eyes "Erik was pretty keen to see a dwarf maid after all"


----------



## Endovior (May 29, 2006)

Melkolf raises his eyebrow at the suggestion, then shakes his head, pulling out his mirror.  He points it at Theobald, mentally issuing the suggestion: 'You should take that useless helmet off... it doesn't protect you from gaze attacks, and only hinders your vision'


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 29, 2006)

Putting on the helmet again, Theo gazes into Melkof’s Mirror.  Theo you don’t feel any urge to walk across the room, but the quality of the air inside the helmet changes, it feels stuffy like the air before a storm.   Your pretty certain that the feeling can be released against anyone nearby looking at you.


----------



## Scotley (May 29, 2006)

*Theobold dwarven cleric*

The dwarf releases the power at his brother.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 30, 2006)

Konrads hand's strart to reach out towards Theos helment, and then he pulls them down again, fighting off the urge to remove the helmet. 

Theo the air inside the helmet returns to normal. 

OOC: Konrad will sv 16


----------



## D20Dazza (May 30, 2006)

Asher watches the experiment with interest


----------



## Endovior (May 30, 2006)

Melkolf raises an eyebrow.

"Well, that was... odd... clearly, my power didn't work against you... it was reflected.  That's certainly an interesting item..."


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2006)

*Theobold*

"Very interesting. I had the ability to decide where to redirect the power. It could be quite useful. Would any of you like to wear it?"


----------



## D20Dazza (May 31, 2006)

"Seems it would inhibt my drinking overly much" Asher says as he takes another swig from his bottle "But thank you all the same"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Very interesting. I had the ability to decide where to redirect the power. It could be quite useful. Would any of you like to wear it?"




"*Keep it. I'd rather be able to see everything*."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2006)

Erik stretches languorously, and double checks his weapons and armor. "I don't know about the rest of you, but I am certainly ready to continue our exploration. On to Maddgoth's Castle, or do we continue to search these caverns?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2006)

*Theobold*

The Cleric decides to wear the helment for now. At Erik's words he says, "Yes, we should continue on. I think it is time to see what the castle has to offer."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 9, 2006)

"Agreed gentlemen, and lady dwarfs" Asher says with a hiccup and a chuckle as he shakes the last of whatever he is drinking (probably daffodil beer) from the now empty bottle.


----------



## Endovior (Jun 9, 2006)

Melkolf nods.

"In that case, we must plan how we are to make our assault... the castle's defenses appear to be formidable.  If you wish, I shall scry ahead, but be forewarned that there is a chance of detection."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 9, 2006)

"*How are we going to reach the floating fortress? Summon another air elemental to carry us up*?"


----------



## Endovior (Jun 10, 2006)

Melkolf laughs.

"I can fly there myself, carrying a rope for the rest of you... if one of you has a rope or ropes long enough, that is.  Of course, that's assuming that the energy field around the castle isn't some sort of deadly ward of slaying."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 11, 2006)

"And I got this big telescope that we can use to carefully examine the castle before any casting" Asher says patting the long tube strapped to his back with affection.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2006)

"*Theo's got rope, how high is that castle floating? Is the 100' of rope enough if Melkoff secures it to the keep*?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2006)

*Theobold*

"In addition to the rope I could also cast a spell to fly, but I think perhaps we should do a little experimenting to see if their is another magic dead area between us and the castle before we try to fly out." He ponders a moment and then adds, "Perhaps summoning a creature that flys naturally to take the rope across would be safer?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 17, 2006)

"Good idea Theobold" Asher says "I can do that for us. A bat perhaps?"


----------



## Endovior (Jun 17, 2006)

Melkolf raises an eyebrow.

"A bat?  That wouldn't work... how would it secure the rope?  It has to be something that can fly AND has hands... a Mephit, perhaps?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2006)

*Theobold*

"Hmmm. Yes I think a Mephit would work well. Asher do you want to do the honors or shall I?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 18, 2006)

"I'm not summoning no abberation, only things that is natural do I summon" the druid answers in a huff "and I coulda had the bat fly rings around a support structure with the rope" he mutters under his breath.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2006)

Erik grips his mace eagerly. "Just figure out how to get me up there, and I will go."


----------



## Endovior (Jun 20, 2006)

Melkolf shakes his head.

"Abberation?  No, Mephits are legitimate Outsiders, from the Inner Planes.  Abberations are a different category entirely... all the major sources agree, from Xiophanes' Monstrous Codex to the Great Book of Beasts.  That being said, they are more biologically advanced then mere Elementals, and it is this refinement of form, rather then an abberant nature, that prevents them from being called by Druidic magic."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2006)

*Theobold Dwarven Cleric*

Theobold takes out the coil of rope. "Damn, I summon the things and I think you know more about them than I do," Theobold chuckles as he takes up his holy symbol and calls forth one of the winged elemental kin. He explains that he wants the mephit to fly out to the floating castle and tie off one end of the rope for them. "We want you to carry along this everburning lantern to light our way and see if there is any fluctuation of the magic here." Theobold does his best to make the uncomplicated task seem heroic, but not suicidal.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2006)

"Perhaps a better choice of word would have been anathema" the druid says glaring at Melkolf through his bushy eyebows "But you get what I mean - unnatural".


----------



## Endovior (Jun 22, 2006)

Melkolf shrugs.

"There are plenty of quite natural creatures in the Beastlands... but you can't summon them, because the Beastlands is an Outer Plane.  It's the planar barriers that take precedence, here."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2006)

*Erik*

"You know, I find all this talk of planes and critters very interesting, but it really makes me want to smash something. What do you suppose we'll find in that place?" As he speaks, Erik points toward the castle with his mace.


----------



## Endovior (Jun 23, 2006)

Melkolf considers this.

"Most likely, we'll find an evil mage very much in need of smashing, along with assorted minions, and quite possibly an array of deadly traps designed to slay intruders, several of them magical.  But once we're through all that, there's sure to be a horde of powerful magical items and expensive treasure."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2006)

"Sounds like why we signed up for this venture doesn't it? Let's get over there and do our retrievals, I've got a brewery to open once I get out of here"

OOC: Anyone seen our DM???


----------



## Scotley (Jun 28, 2006)

OOC: He was online yesterday, so perhaps he'll put in an appearance soon.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 6, 2006)

"Damn that damned wizard" Asher grumbles with a yawn.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2006)

*Theobold Dwarven Cleric*

"Indeed," replies Theobold.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 14, 2006)

Asher scratches at his nether regions and opens another bottle of beer "Anyone want to drink a toast to a great adventure?" he asks. After taking a long pull he proffers the botte to his companions.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2006)

*Theobold Dwarven Cleric*

Not one to miss a bottle of ale, Theobold joins in with a clink of bottles and a blessing.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2006)

*Erik*

"I'm never one to miss a good toast." Winking at his companions, Erik quickly adds "Or a good drink."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 14, 2006)

"*Aye*." When the bottle is passed to him Konrad takes a long pull with multiple swallows then wipes his mouth cursing "*Dam this evil wizard. What I wouldn't give to get my fingers around his scrawny little neck."*


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 15, 2006)

"Aye" agrees Asher to Konrad's statement "I'm starting to think that his power is just legend. That this, oh, so mighty mage is nothing but a folk lore, a tale to scare the children with" Asher laughs "Boo, I am the mad wizard Maddgoth" he pantomines "And you are my prisoners - MMMWWAAAHHHHAAAAHHHAAAA"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2006)

*Erik*

Erik takes a long quaff of Asher's brew. "Ha, if that wizard serves drinks such as this, I'd be right glad to be his prisoner!."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 21, 2006)

Asher accepts the bottle back from Erik and raises it to his lips taking a long, deep pull "Curse you Maddgoth, curse you to the black pits of hell" he suddenly cries "I'm afriad that I am defeated my friends" he says "This darkness and oppression weigh heavy on my soul. I long for open skies and the feel of grass beneath my toes." The druid rises slightly unsteadily to his feet "I'm going back to the surface, to see the stars that shine down upon the forests and valleys of beautiful Faerun, to watch the brook babble with joy over the mossy rocks, to feel the heat of the sun and the breath of the north wind and to watch  the deer dance through the clover - I'm going home" he finishes, extending his hand in farewell.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2006)

Erik nods at Asher's words. "I shall accompany you back to the surface. This oppressive darkness does none of us any kindness. I long for the feeling of the wind in my hair, and the company of a nubile lass! There is surely as much excitement and adventure to be found in Waterdeep herself than there is here so deep beneath the earth!"


----------

